# Dawson County 477lbs Bear



## gcs (Nov 25, 2019)

My wife killed this big boy this evening. She was deer hunting but quickly changed to bear hunting when this big boy decided to show up. We took it to a local processor and it weighed in at 477lbs


----------



## bany (Nov 25, 2019)

Awesome day for her! Congrats to wifey!


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 26, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## strothershwacker (Nov 26, 2019)

Man what a bear! Congratulations!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 26, 2019)

That's a dandy, congrats to her.


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thassabiggun!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2019)

Congrats to her.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 26, 2019)

That’s a bruiser!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Nov 26, 2019)

I'd like to know her thought process when she saw it.  That's a big old barrel head.


----------



## ninjaneer (Nov 26, 2019)

She put the mojo on ole Brutus. Congrats!


----------



## NGA44 (Nov 26, 2019)

That’s awesome! Congratulations to her. If it ain’t a Booner it’s close.


----------



## Professor (Nov 26, 2019)

That Head!!


----------



## Timberman (Nov 26, 2019)

Huge Head! Congrats!


----------



## jbird1 (Nov 26, 2019)

WOW!!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 26, 2019)

Congratulations to her on a fine bear and to you on your choice of hunting partners.


----------



## splatek (Nov 26, 2019)

Heck yeah!!!!!


----------



## Rabun (Nov 26, 2019)

Whoa that's a beast!!  Congratulations to her. Rug and mount?


----------



## Raylander (Nov 26, 2019)

Congrats to the huntress! That’s a big ole bear!


----------



## Thunder Head (Nov 26, 2019)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Nov 26, 2019)

Big ol boy! Congrats to her.

Glad she was a good shot


----------



## gcs (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. She is one happy lady. We thought the one she killed a couple of years ago was big at 275lbs. This bear makes two she has killed and both out of the same stand.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 26, 2019)

Man I'm just wondering how yall got that big boy out of the woods!!!!! Congrats yall!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 26, 2019)

That bear is a freaking monster man! Congrats to you and to the wife! Judging from the pics...that bear is most likely a candidate for the B&C records. There is a mile wide space between the ears. Y'all really do need to get this one scored. I am pretty confident that is a B&C bear. Massive head on that one!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 26, 2019)

Since y'all took it to a processor, how did you decide to have the meat processed? I'm curious to see what y'all made out of a big boar like that, and how the meat turns out!


----------



## Cwb19 (Nov 26, 2019)

That's a nice bear congrats to her


----------



## gcs (Nov 26, 2019)

Killer Kyle said:


> Since y'all took it to a processor, how did you decide to have the meat processed? I'm curious to see what y'all made out of a big boar like that, and how the meat turns out!


We are saving the back straps and some roast meat. The rest is being ground into burger. Not sure how it’s going to be. I hope it will turnout good. We will have the bear scored. Looks like we are going with another full body mount. Thanks


----------



## Milkman (Nov 26, 2019)

Congrats on a great bear !!!!


----------



## Geezer Ray (Nov 26, 2019)

Just WOW, that's a big bear. Big congrats to her.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 27, 2019)

gcs said:


> We are saving the back straps and some roast meat. The rest is being ground into burger. Not sure how it’s going to be. I hope it will turnout good. We will have the bear scored. Looks like we are going with another full body mount. Thanks


That is a huge bear! Congratulations to your wife! I would love to see the mount of her other bear. I've always wanted to kill a bear.


----------



## gcs (Nov 27, 2019)

Tomboy Boots said:


> That is a huge bear! Congratulations to your wife! I would love to see the mount of her other bear. I've always wanted to kill a bear.


Here is a pic of her 1st ever bear that she killed two years ago.


----------



## Waddams (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice bear! 

Did the forklift needed to move it tear the woods up too bad? It's huge!


----------



## Ghost G (Nov 28, 2019)

Great Job!  I'm impressed!
How about the story of the hunt?


----------



## gcs (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m not much for telling stories but I’ll give it to y’all the best I can. Monday, my wife (Melissa)was supposed to take her mom to the doctor that evening. Well, that got cancelled for some reason. So, Melissa texted me while I was at work telling me she was going to her stand sense she didn’t have to take her mom to the doc. 
 Melissa has a nice box stand over looking a green patch and standing cornfield that is mostly weeds. She had been on stand for about two hours and she has been looking at a few does a one young buck feeding. Then she heard something coming in behind her. The noise it was making, had alerted the other deer. Melissa thought that it was a buck coming in. Then she seen what was making all the noise. That’s when she started getting a little nervous. She kept he cool better than I would have. 
 Melissa got her 7mm-08 ready. When blacky got broadside she let him have it. He didn’t drop in his tracks like the bear she killed a few year ago. This one took off!!! Melissa couldn’t see it after the shot but she heard it for a few seconds and then all was quite. So, she calls me all excited. Telling me to come on, that she just shot a bear!!! 
 I was off from work by the time Melissa called. So, I got a few friends and we meet her. At first we didn’t see any sign of a hit. So, we started combing the grew up field that in ran into. After about 20-30 yards into the thick field, we found it. We just couldn’t believe our eyes on the size of her bear. After a lot of high fives we got a skid steer to get that big boy out. We took a few pics and off the the local processor to see how much it weighed. The scale said 477.7 lbs
That’s the story. Thanks for all the kind words and thoughts.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Nov 28, 2019)

Your wife just looks tickled to death! I hope my wife will learn to love the outdoors as much as I do in the years to come.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Nov 28, 2019)

Great hunt story! Please tell her congratulations!


----------



## Dana Young (Dec 6, 2019)

Congrats to her  Big BEAR GLAD YOU COULD GET TO IT WITH THE SKID STEER. CONGRATS AGAIN


----------



## Wayne D Davis (Dec 16, 2019)

Wow.... one day I got to give bear hunting another try. Congrats on a amazing animal


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice! Congrats to the wife.


----------

